# NASP Base Pier



## wgcrandell (Apr 24, 2017)

The coast guard pier next to Portside club will be open for fishing to anyone with a valid military ID this weekend starting at 5am Saturday and Sunday. Figured I would spread the word to anyone who has access to the base that uses this forum. Tight lines!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Good to know!


----------

